# Bored shetland - ideas?



## Emsarr (7 March 2013)

I've recently started a new horsey job at a private yard and the owner has asked me to do something with the Shetland to keep him occupied and make him feel important within the herd. I already take him for walks in-hand. She suggested long-reining him but I don't quite know where to start

Any advice or other suggestions are much appreciated! 

(Also in the tack room)


----------



## Keen (11 March 2013)

Typing in a rush, so excuse brevity ...

trotting poles?


----------



## jumbyjack (11 March 2013)

Agility!  My mini shet does the online competitions and she loves it.


----------



## Gloi (12 March 2013)

Clicker train him  to do some fun things. I clicker trained my pony to fetch


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (12 March 2013)

google 'saddlechariot' :-DDDD


----------



## Gloi (12 March 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			google 'saddlechariot' :-DDDD
		
Click to expand...

I'd love one of those but they are so expensive!


----------



## Goldenstar (12 March 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			google 'saddlechariot' :-DDDD
		
Click to expand...

They look like cracking fun ,
But imagine if the horse kicked !!!!

OP if you ride out the horses if so could you lead him while riding one of his friends , my friends pony loved this .
So if you rode and lead him lunged him a bit taught him and yourself to longline its lots of variety and you could build a jumping lane in the school if you have one and get him loose jumping.


----------



## rachyblue (15 March 2013)

Break him to drive - that's what I did with mine when I outgrew him and he loved every minute.


----------



## Emsarr (19 March 2013)

Thanks for all of your replies 

I'm contemplating backing him (owner thinks it's a good idea as well) but we don't have tack for him, do you think it's possible to do so but bareback and in headcollar with 2 leadropes attached? Might sound silly but not planning on doing excessive work with him, just a wee walk hack with a little trotting maybe.


----------



## Tabula Rasa (19 March 2013)

Trick training will help keep his mind at work.
Long reining and walks in hand for exercise.
Maybe get him to pop over a few jumps at liberty.
Or even break him in to drive if you know how.

There are loads of fun things you can do. Maybe even get a younger child to come and give him attention.

Personally I believe every horse/pony should be loved and adored by a little girl or boy at some point. They give a different kind of love than us adults lol .

Tabula Rasa x


----------



## SpruceRI (20 March 2013)

My shetland does lots of unridden outings.

Mostly ride and lead with my mare.  Woods, roads, beach.  He jumps fallen trees, wades through the river.  Is really useful for flushing pheasants and deer which he's not scared of but Rosie is!

He is also wicked at long-reining.  Finds it all very exciting!  When he was younger I used to take him to driving shows where they often had a long reining class, which tended to be a Handy Pony type affair.  I couldn't run fast enough though!

He was ridden in the past, but hated it - apart from taking great enjoyment at dumping all the kids!

I did try breaking him to drive but he really didn't like that either.

So going out hacking with his girlfriend is his favourite pastime


----------

